# Cinebench R15 of 4790K



## karklinskarlis1993 (Dec 7, 2014)

any 4790k users. please post your scores.
OC voltage and multiplier would be awesome to add.

i had *938cb* with 4.7ghz / 1.289V, is this a proper result?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 7, 2014)

Proper result, yup!


----------



## erocker (Dec 7, 2014)

I get 890cb stock.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 7, 2014)

erocker said:


> I get 890cb stock.


I get 793 on 4770K @ stock, and 822 with ASUS core enhancement (all cores @ 3.9 GHz).


----------



## vega22 (Dec 7, 2014)

i think the best i got from this 4770k was 955cb @4.7ghz


----------



## paulopsx2 (Jan 3, 2015)

no.. the best is.. 995 at 5ghz 1,42v...


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 3, 2015)

I would say 938cb is not ok, your cpu is undervolted, give it extra 0.010 - 0.020v (should be at least ~955cb).

I get ~ 962cb @ 4.7ghz, cache 4.2ghz, ram 2400mhz. Or 970cb with taskmanager priority @ high.

Tested 4.8ghz a bit and got 980cb, but it bsod watch dog 0x101 later @ high priority


----------



## Henkenator68NL (Jan 4, 2015)

My best 4790K score currently 995cb

Cpu @ 4899Mhz  (99.9x100), 1,49 Volt
Cache @ 4700Mhz
Dram 2x4Gb G.Skill Trident-X @ 2666Mhz cl 9-12-12-21-1T
Cpu on custom water Cooling loop with chilled water ( >  3°C)






http://hwbot.org/submission/2628054_henkenator68nl_cinebench_r15_core_i7_4790k_995_cb


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2015)

Low ball.


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 6, 2015)

Henkenator68NL said:


> My best 4790K score currently 995cb
> 
> Cpu @ 4899Mhz  (99.9x100), 1,49 Volt
> Cache @ 4700Mhz
> ...




Try Cinebench15 @ above normal or high priority, Im sure you will reach 1000cb 

Edit: also disable any monitoring sw, expect maybe realtemp TI, hwinfo can eat a cycle or two, especially if you enable cache monitoring..


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 6, 2015)

trolololo..Someday I will have one


----------

